# foals and salt licks



## mynutmeg (21 May 2013)

Is it ok for a young foal to have access to a plain salt lick? Its just rock salt so no added vits etc. The mare uses one a lot so am reluctant to remove it but we're having problems with the foal scouring and wondered if this might be a cause


----------



## Amymay (21 May 2013)

Can you place it higher so that the foal doesn't have access to it??


----------



## mynutmeg (21 May 2013)

I think the other ring will be high enough to do that


----------



## iconique (21 May 2013)

My now 6 year old had scouring from a salt lick. I think it's more of a risk to have than not have, IMO I'd remove it!  When we realised (I found out whilst going out to rehydrate him during the night and couldn't get out of the holder so gaffer taped it over and by the next day it stopped!)


----------



## Dry Rot (22 May 2013)

Isn't it normal for foals to scour a bit? It will normally clear up on it's own accord. I wouldn't worry unless it looks bad or is causing the foal to become debilitated.


----------



## mynutmeg (22 May 2013)

I think it is reasonably normal however he's been going a week or so now and when not on the kolin of the vets he's pretty much liquid so am trying to emliniate possible causes. 
He's well in himself and not dehydrated so I'm not massively worried but aside from anything else having his bottom cleaned and creamed is quite stressful for him


----------



## HBM1 (22 May 2013)

Scouring is normal to an extent, but surely if something is causing it that the foal most certainly doesn't need, it is best to remove it as the op is doing.


----------



## Dry Rot (22 May 2013)

HBM1 said:



			Scouring is normal to an extent, but surely if something is causing it that the foal most certainly doesn't need, it is best to remove it as the op is doing.
		
Click to expand...

Is it causing it or is it a coincidence? Not trying to start an argument here just suggesting that it is sometimes easy to jump to the wrong conclusions. What do the vets have to say on the subject?

I know scouring in one of my foals was quite alarming, so I understand the worry, but it did stop after (I think) 10 days or so without any change in management and as those I'd consulted said it would.


----------



## Amymay (22 May 2013)

I agree Dry Rot.  Let's go with the fingers crossed approach, and hope it's not the salt lick...................


----------



## mynutmeg (22 May 2013)

Dry Rot said:



			Is it causing it or is it a coincidence? Not trying to start an argument here just suggesting that it is sometimes easy to jump to the wrong conclusions. What do the vets have to say on the subject?

I know scouring in one of my foals was quite alarming, so I understand the worry, but it did stop after (I think) 10 days or so without any change in management and as those I'd consulted said it would.
		
Click to expand...

Vets basically said that wasn't a massive deal and suggested the use of the pro-kolin paste (it's a pre/pro biotic, kaolin and pectin and has def helped). 
I didn't realise he was going at the salt lick until after speaking to the vets although they did suggest ensuring he couldn't get mare's feed yet which we've done.

Not sure if it's co-incidence or cause but would rather try to remove potential causes to give him the best chance of drying up. I've managed to hang it from a higher ring in the stable so he can't reach it but the mare can - she goes through one of those giant rock salt block in about 6-8 weeks so am reluctant to deprive her of it.




amymay said:



			I agree Dry Rot.  Let's go with the fingers crossed approach, and hope it's not the salt lick...................
		
Click to expand...



What's been weird the last couple of days is that when he comes in out the field he's been fine, no mess but in the morning he's pretty mucky. It's strange. I'm hoping to get them out 24/7 as of the weekend but friday's weather overnight is supposed to be pretty naff here and he's only 11 days old plus just over 1/2 tb.


----------



## Alexart (22 May 2013)

Mine have always had a salt lick about and they do lick it a good bit, it maybe because you're still keeping him in that's he's focusing on it and over licking it but a bit won't hurt him.  I'd chuck him out 24/7 as the weather is totally fine for foals up here and has been for the last week, they are far better off out regardless of breed - I know they look fragile but they are tough little things, even pure TB and arab are fine to be out at the mo, they have a good thick coat and plenty of calories from mum to keep them warm, it's only when it's pouring with rain and windy you need to bring them in in the first couple of months depending on temperature and wether they have a good shelter, their waterproof oils in their coat start to kick in around 10 days old anyway!  
Bringing him in and out all the time maybe adding to his upset gut as well as it's a constant change of diet for the mare so the milk will keep changing too as it will go from rich outside to poorer inside plus there was no nutrients in the hay/haylage up here last year so the grass is far better for her and for him as he'll be starting to eat it now at around 6 days old onwards which can also make them scour.

It is normal for foals to scour though for a bit - some do some don't - we've had them scour as others have said for upto 10 days odd and with no interference and just bum cleaning they clear up on their own as their gut sorts itself out, as long as they are doing everything else normally and are bright, perky and feeding then I wouldn't be stuffing every concoction into him just leave his body sort itself out.  If he's tucked up, quiet, cold and not feeding then you need to worry!


----------



## cruiseline (23 May 2013)

We had one that would scour when brought in, because during the night he would nibble on the haylage, which was too rich for his system.

Can you not keep him out now?


----------



## mynutmeg (23 May 2013)

Weather here is bad today but supposed to clear up after today so am.planning for him to be out as of tomorrow morning


----------



## SKY (23 May 2013)

Remove it and syrnge probodic yokurt down throat.  If doesn't wrk.  Get vet give a wee injection can't remember name vet will know what, but its to stop runs and a probodic paste.  Best of luck


----------

